# Tipps für Angelurlaub im Juni gesucht



## kuhnikuehnast (10. März 2016)

Hi!
Ich wollte mit ein paar Freunden im Juni in den Angelurlaub fahren. Letztes Jahr gings ans Eiselmeer. Landschaftlich schön, allerdings ging in den Grachten so gut wie nix. Die sind dort alle wohl echt leergefischt. Dieses Jahr haben wir uns folgende Rahmenbedingungen überlegt:
- Hauptsächlich Spinnfischen (aber jetzt nicht im Ebro-Stil, sonst müssten wir komplett neues Gerät anschaffen)
- Ansitzangeln wäre auch mal nett
- Am Besten mit der Möglichkeit n Bungalow (o. ä.) rel. nah am Wasser mit der Möglichkeit n Boot zu mieten
- von der Entfernung her nicht zu weit von Hessen (sind noch 2 Studenten bei, die preislich nicht so viel ausgeben können)
- einer von uns Jungs hat noch keinen Angelschein. Wir hatten u. a. mal mit Müritz geliebäugelt, die fällt aber durch den fehlenden Angelschein leider raus. 

Wie sieht es denn in den Nachbarländern von Deutschland so mit Angeln aus? Z. b. Polen, Österreich, ...

Wäre für Hilfe dankbar!

lg Kuhni


----------



## großdorsch 1 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps für Angelurlaub im Juni gesucht*

Hi,
die müritz wäre ohne fischereischein eures freundes kein problem. in meck.pomm. kann man einen urlauberfischereischein kaufen.
gilt dann glaube ich für 4 wochen und damit bekommt er dann ganz normal die angelkarte.


----------



## DUSpinner (10. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps für Angelurlaub im Juni gesucht*

Ich könnte Dir das Ijsselmeer in NL empfehlen, gut für Zander und Brassen... ;-)


----------



## Michael_05er (11. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps für Angelurlaub im Juni gesucht*

Hi,
die Entfernung ist leider nicht so günstig, aber ich kann für diesen Zeitraum Hvide Sande in Westjütland (Dänemark) empfehlen. Ferienhäuser bekommst Du bis Mitte/Ende Juni extrem günstig (auch wenn es für 2016 schon sehr knapp wird, hier ist noch etwas...) , das Wetter ist vermutlich schon ziemlich gut, einen Angelschein kann man sich günstig besorgen und anglerisch geht da richtig viel:
- Sensationelle Herings- und Hornhechtangelei
- Plattfisch am Strand mit Spinnrute und Buttlöffel
- Barsche in Massen im Ringköbing Fjord
- Hechte gibt's auch viel, nur keine Riesen
- Diverse schöne Forellenseen mit guten Fischen, auch überall Spinnfischen erlaubt
- Wenn man etwas Geld ausgeben will (grob 30 Euro für einen Tag, wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht trügt): Die Skjern Au, Dänemarks bester Lachsfluss, ist auch nur eine Stunde weg. An einem Tag ist die Chance auf einen Lachs nicht groß, aber man kann es versuchen.

Im Juni ist es dort von frühs um vier bis abends elf hell, man kann also fast rund um die Uhr angeln 
Grüße,
Michael

 Edit: Wenn Du rund um Hvide Sande suchst, findest Du doch noch deutlich mehr (und noch günstigere) Ferienhäuser...


----------



## Checco (11. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps für Angelurlaub im Juni gesucht*

Wenn es die Niederlanden sein dürfen,
 Lemmer in Holland, war ich letzten Sommer, ohne Boot. Gute Raubfischgewässer.
 Die Polder kenn ich nur im Winter, weiß nicht ob die sich im Juni lohnen.
 Da fällt mir noch ein- Volkerak, Hollands Deep, Haringsvlit.
 Schön ist es auch in Vinkeveen oder an den Roermonder Plassen mit der Maas und Kanälen...
 Das wäre was mir spontan zusagen würde im Sommer, wenn es nach Holland gehen sollte.


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (15. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps für Angelurlaub im Juni gesucht*

Da ich das mit Müritz und dem Urlaubsfischereischein nicht auf dem Schirm hatte wäre das ne tolle Idee! Von der Strecke her nicht zu weit entfernt und preislich auch machbar! Jetzt die Frage nach Tipps! Kennt jemand gute Unterkünfte? (Bungalow evtl. direkt am Wasser gelegen mit eigenem Bootssteg?) Wie gesagt, geplant ist Spinnfischen (UL auf Barsch, normal auf Zander / Hecht und dann Ansitzangeln (da wäre es natürlich schön mit dem direkt am Wasser gelegenen Bungalow- sprich Abends nach der Spinntour Grill und Rute raus und gemütlich Angeln bis es ins Bett geht  )

lg Kuhni


----------



## JasonP (16. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps für Angelurlaub im Juni gesucht*

Hallo,

 also ich war mit Freunden letztes Jahr hier:

https://www.fewo-direkt.de/ferienwohnung-ferienhaus/p2449314

 Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. 
 Ist jetzt nicht der große Müritzsee aber auch nett. Ansonsten kannst du ja auf der Seite mal nach was anderem schauen.


----------



## JasonP (17. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps für Angelurlaub im Juni gesucht*

OK, gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, ist ja schon alles ausgebucht ,sorry! Vielleicht hilft die aber die Seite trotzdem


----------



## Supifox (19. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps für Angelurlaub im Juni gesucht*

@JasonP
Was habt Ihr den dort gefangen und wann in welcher Jahreszeit wart ihr da?


----------



## JasonP (19. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps für Angelurlaub im Juni gesucht*

Wir waren Ende September da. Beim Raubfischangeln vom Boot haben wir uns nicht so gut angestellt. Haben nur paar Barsche gefangen. Lag vielleicht aber auch daran, das wir ohne Echolot unterwegs waren. Anwohner meinten, da wäre ein guter Hechtbestand
Vom Bootssteg in der Abenddämmerung und Nachts konnten wir dann große Brassen und ne Menge Aale fangen.

Bei dem Herrn der uns die Angelkarten verkauft und vorbei gebracht hat (er wohnt gleich um die Ecke) konnte man sich noch nen E-Motor ausleihen,sowie ein weiteres Ruderboot


----------

